# Twiddle Muffs for Alzheimer/Dementia patients



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Friend asked me to make these Twiddle muffs for the hospital Alzheimer/ dementia patients. apparently they are very good for keeping their fingers busy, they are just a muff with other bits attached. On mine I put a little pouch with a knitted mouse on a chain stitch cord attaching it so would not be lost, Inside the mouse I put a musical button, it plays Tie a yellow ribbon. Inside the muff I put an aurigami knitted ball that acts as a stress ball, it is also attached by a crochet chain to the centre of the inside of the muff.
Have used different types yarn so the textures would feel different, also ribbons for the same reason. I think they are a good idea.
The length of the finished muff is about 11 inches. It is fully lined.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

I've never seen one of these before, but think it's terrific! Did you use a pattern or design it yourself?


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

I should clean out my stash with some of these and send them over to the nursing home where my daughter works!!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

These are absolutely brilliant Helen.

You do amazing knitting/crocheting. 

I love the colours you have chosen and the mice are just great.

Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup: Very well thought out!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How clever.... that is wonderful..


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Karenknitstoo said:


> I've never seen one of these before, but think it's terrific! Did you use a pattern or design it yourself?


Hi,
I was given the pattern in the link below, but asked if I could knit it in K1, P1, rib as the stocking stitch one was too sloppy. I used 2 strands of 8 ply yarn together. Used size 7mm needles. I just added what I thought people could fiddle with safely.
http://www.whh.nhs.uk/_store/documents/twiddlemuffsknittingpattern.pdf

This is the pattern for the mouse
http://www.allaboutyou.com/knitting-patterns/knits-for-the-home/knit-mischievous-mice-free-pattern-52399

This is the pattern for the ball
http://www.justbcrafty.com/2014/05/the-secret-to-perfect-amigurumi-crochet.html
If i can be of further help please just message me.
Cheers Helen


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sure that the recipients will enjoy them very much! Very nicely done!!


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern links. The article about the dementia support work is a wonderful way to bring comfort & entertainment to Alzheimer patients. What a creative way to use up odd bits of novelty yarn. I'm going to check with some care centers near me to see if they would like the muffs for their residents. (I appreciate your project notes on the modifications, too)


Helen Hawkins said:


> Hi,
> I was given the pattern in the link below, but asked if I could knit it in K1, P1, rib as the stocking stitch one was too sloppy. I used 2 strands of 8 ply yarn together. Used size 7mm needles. I just added what I thought people could fiddle with safely.
> http://www.whh.nhs.uk/_store/documents/twiddlemuffsknittingpattern.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Karenknitstoo said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern links. The article about the dementia support work is a wonderful way to bring comfort & entertainment to Alzheimer patients. What a creative way to use up odd bits of novelty yarn. I'm going to check with some care centers near me to see if they would like the muffs for their residents. (I appreciate your project notes on the modifications, too)


You are most welcome


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Helen they are brilliant,what a beautiful and very thoughtful idea it will give those poor souls hours of enjoyment. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a wonderful idea!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you do very much!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you do very much!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well done. The colors and textures will be enjoyed by those with Alzheimer/Dementia. Very nice of you to make these for them.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

kiwiannie said:


> Helen they are brilliant,what a beautiful and very thoughtful idea it will give those poor souls hours of enjoyment. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What she said!


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Love the colors, that is wonderful.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

What a great idea, love your creativity,


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

A wonderful idea!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

So sweet of you to do this! The patients and the caregivers will love them. You did a marvelous job with them and thank you for sharing the pattern links.
Marge


----------



## cherryt (Jun 12, 2013)

This is truly brilliant. My grandmother was a crocheter and when dementia hit she would unravel the top of the sheet on her bed. Her hands needed something to do. This would certainly have given her comfort. Perhaps I could help someone else in her memory. Thank you for posting.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

What a great idea and yours turned out beautiful! My dad has Parkinson's/Lewy Body Dimentia and maybe he could use one of these down the road.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Those are clever! I love the name! Nice work and nice idea!


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

So creative!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Love your work, such a wonderful idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

Never heard of these before. What a wonderful idea!


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

They are very beautiful,warm and colorful! Made from all your heart!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Your Twiddle Muffs are Amazing - You put so much work and so many details into them :thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

MKDesigner said:


> So sweet of you to do this! The patients and the caregivers will love them. You did a marvelous job with them and thank you for sharing the pattern links.
> Marge


 :thumbup:


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sending the idea!


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

What a wonderful idea. Thank you so much for sharing...maybe I'll start making them for my clients who have alzhelmer/dementia


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

I know how many of these patients need to do something with their hands. Many many years ago we went to visit my Father- in-law at the nursing home (he had dementia). He was sitting in his wheelchair winding white cotton onto quite a large ball. When we investigated where it was coming from he had unravelled the lace curtain there was only about six inches of curtain left. We found it very funny at the time.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wow!!! That's brilliant, I love them and you have done excellent work on these. &#128158;


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

such a nice idea


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you for this wonderful pattern. I have been tearing my brain apart thinking what I could do/make for mother, an Alzheimer victim in a nursing home. She use to be so talented with sewing, knitting and crocheting - now she sits in a wheelchair all day long completely unable to do anything, not even feed herself.

However, her hands are always moving, grabbing edges of her clothes or a face cloth or even a paper napkin and folding it over and over again while talking in a manner no one but herself understands.

I have knit Gypsycream's pocket puppy for her twice but next time I go to see her, the puppy is gone....not to be found again....and I visit her 3 to 4 times weekly.

Hopefully a Twiddle Muff will keep her hands busy, but like the puppies, I'll likely have to make a few.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

You are very welcome, it is great to have something to make for people in this stage of their lives. There are other things you can attach such as zips, large buttons with a knitted strip with button holes, make sure you firmly attach everything. That is why I crochet the ball and attached with chain cord, friend suggested a rubber ball and glueing a press stud inside the muff and on the ball but would not work as the ball would soon be lost. Please show a pic if you get around to making one.
Best wishes Helen



Tove said:


> Thank you for this wonderful pattern. I have been tearing my brain apart thinking what I could do/make for mother, an Alzheimer victim in a nursing home. She use to be so talented with sewing, knitting and crocheting - now she sits in a wheelchair all day long completely unable to do anything, not even feed herself.
> 
> However, her hands are always moving, grabbing edges of her clothes or a face cloth or even a paper napkin and folding it over and over again while talking in a manner no one but herself understands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Helen Hawkins said:


> You are very welcome, it is great to have something to make for people in this stage of their lives. There are other things you can attach such as zips, large buttons with a knitted strip with button holes, make sure you firmly attach everything. That is why I crochet the ball and attached with chain cord, friend suggested a rubber ball and glueing a press stud inside the muff and on the ball but would not work as the ball would soon be lost. Please show a pic if you get around to making one.
> Best wishes Helen


Thanks for the additional ideas Helen, much appreciated. I would love to include a crochet ball like yours but I can't crochet to save my life 
I agree, it is necessary to attach everything very, very securely, otherwise it will be taken apart and sometimes just the act of something falling on the floor, an item can be lost forever to the Dementia person.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Tove said:


> Thanks for the additional ideas Helen, much appreciated. I would love to include a crochet ball like yours but I can't crochet to save my life
> I agree, it is necessary to attach everything very, very securely, otherwise it will be taken apart and sometimes just the act of something falling on the floor, an item can be lost forever to the Dementia person.


Here is a pattern for a knitted ball, it looks to be about the same size. There are other knitted patterns, just do a google search and put in knitting pattern small ball.
http://i-like-lemons.blogspot.com.au/2008/02/knit-balls.html
Cheers Helen


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. These are a great idea for using up bits of yarn and also for the Alzheimer/Dementia person.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Here is a pattern for a knitted ball, it looks to be about the same size. There are other knitted patterns, just do a google search and put in knitting pattern small ball.
> http://i-like-lemons.blogspot.com.au/2008/02/knit-balls.html
> Cheers Helen


Thanks Helen, you have made life a lot easier for me today. 
I'm lined up for the second knee replacement March 3rd and today I found out that Feb 23rd I'm having eye surgery on one eye to prevent complete vision loss. 
It was a 3 hour appt with most of the time spent waiting. Thank goodness for the knitting.

Last Sept I had the first knee replacement - it was only a 2 night hospital stay but life was a lot easier because of the knitting I had dragged along.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Tove said:


> Thanks Helen, you have made life a lot easier for me today.
> I'm lined up for the second knee replacement March 3rd and today I found out that Feb 23rd I'm having eye surgery on one eye to prevent complete vision loss.
> It was a 3 hour appt with most of the time spent waiting. Thank goodness for the knitting.
> 
> Last Sept I had the first knee replacement - it was only a 2 night hospital stay but life was a lot easier because of the knitting I had dragged along.


Happy to have been some help. Having knitting or crochet certainly does help when waiting for medical appointments.
You sound as though you have a very hard time in front of you. Your knitting will come in handy after the painful drugged up period. My thoughts will be with you for a fast recovery.
Hugs Helen


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Just the thing to keep their fiddler hands busy. Wish we'd had one for my mom.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

What a clever idea. My mother had alzheimer's and would sit at the table waiting for her meal and would be scrunching/pleating the tablecloth. Her hands were always doing something and this would have been pefect.


----------



## illinigram (Dec 17, 2012)

These are truly a labor of love and must have taken a lot of time to make. My mom is in an Alzheimer's unit and I see so many patients who need something like this to occupy their busy hands. I MUST put this on my to-do list. Thanks.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

This is such a great idea. My to-do list just acquired another resident. I hope someone gives me one of these if I get into that condition!


----------



## Mainah51 (Mar 20, 2013)

My mom had Louie Body caused from Parkinson's disease. This is a form of Alzheimer's. She never got to the point that she couldn't keep her hands still. Everything hit her in about two years time. She lost her ability to walk after braking her hip, lost her eyesight, hearing. She went form a bright active woman to one that couldn't do anything. This is why I am so pleased to see someone doing things for this disease. There's lots for cancer but never anything for dementia. A huge THANK YOU from mom and me!!!!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Mainah51 said:


> My mom had Louie Body caused from Parkinson's disease. This is a form of Alzheimer's. She never got to the point that she couldn't keep her hands still. Everything hit her in about two years time. She lost her ability to walk after braking her hip, lost her eyesight, hearing. She went form a bright active woman to one that couldn't do anything. This is why I am so pleased to see someone doing things for this disease. There's lots for cancer but never anything for dementia. A huge THANK YOU from mom and me!!!!


You are very welcome. It really is so sad to see your parents go down hill. I really do enjoy making these and to see the look on someones face when they are given to them is just precious.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Ragdoll3 (Jan 10, 2017)

What a beautiful muff. You did a great job with it!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great work


----------

